# People around P.A.



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

hey I was wondering if anyone around p.a . would want to get together sometime in the summertime at a park or something and hang out with the dogs? I want to meet more people that love this breed just as much as I do, would anyone be willing to have a get together during the summer?


----------



## vader's mom (Feb 6, 2008)

I live in Quakertown, PA. Where is your location?


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

i live in Allentown. I have been to Quakertown a few times, I also have some friends in NJ who would like to get together. Nothing really big just trying to meet new people interested in the breed.


----------



## vader's mom (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Stan B (Sep 9, 2008)

*pa pit owner*

I live in pa lets make it happen i would really like to start a club so PA can have a show again


----------



## vader's mom (Feb 6, 2008)

Check out Pride and Prejudice APBT Club. I just joined! They are starting to gain alot of members.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

yea ill check that out! 


I just moved to Trenton NJ but we are planning on throwing a bully show in Edison NJ next summer.... It will be a show for pits, bullies, and staffs. There is always b.s. going on between the apbt people and the ambully people so i want to do something to get everyone together for a fun event just to show off your bully dogs....


----------



## vader's mom (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds cool. PM me when it gets to that time. I don't go on this site alot and for some reason I don't get emails when I get responses to posts. I have no computer skills!


----------

